
Self Replicating Virus T-Shirt - stevefromIT
https://irrelevant.shop/item/self-replicating-virus-t-shirt
======
petee
I want to thumb this up, but if the page isn't going to bother to explain
it...

------
joakinen
Try to scan the QR and you will understand. Hopefully.

~~~
petee
Who on earth would scan a QR code labeled a virus with no other info, when
that is a thing that actually happens? It sounds like its going to continue
buying shirts on your credit card

Its fairly obvious that this is probably some joke or prank, but why would I
risk that, or invite others to? Is this something you do to your friends or
enemies? A minimum there should be a collapsed-spoiler

